# Lucifer



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay, so I'm a little late, but here's my boy. From PJ's Pets, if you can believe it. I got him with that dent in his tail but it's been growing back.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Wow his tail has grown!!!


----------



## Chibi Love (Sep 5, 2010)

*Amazing!*

He looks so COOL! ^.^


----------



## LinuxTux37 (Jul 29, 2010)

Love his color! Amazing!


----------

